# Lost Deer Mosquito Creek Wildlife Area



## Less Stress (Oct 31, 2008)

My son shot a large buck yesterday at Mosquito Creek Wildlife area zone B4. About a 1/2 mile south of end of access road, just the other side of the swamp.
He hit it twice and we tracked it for over 2 hours before losing the blood trail. He is devastated, and I assured him that if anyone found the buck yesterday that it would be processed, and if not that the coyotes and fox would eat well for a while.
My thought if anyone runs across this deer/carcass and could remove its horns and contact me it would be great and give him some degree of satisfaction. It was a nice large rack... tall tines 10 or 12 point.
Shot once in left front shoulder and once more in the rear.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

You can't just cut off the horns...


----------



## Less Stress (Oct 31, 2008)

I was not aware of that. Thank you.
If the deer is found and the location marked (maybe GPS or compass numbers) I would be more than happy to work out retrieval details with ODNR officer that was on site yesterday.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Tough luck! That's a hard lesson to learn at any time of life, let alone in your youth. Hope it doesn't sour your Son on hunting. It happens to the best of us!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

why cant you cut off the rack if the deer is dead and eaten up by the vermin? is it because it is on a controlled hunting area?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

There are no laws about cutting horns from a deer

However, you can not possess the "antlers" from a deer, except drops, without having a tag for them. 

This prevents poachers form killing bucks, cutting off the antlers and saying they found them on a dead deer. 

If you find a dead deer you must contact the game warden to get a tag issued to remove the antlers. 

Any antlers, other than drops, in anyone's possession must always have a tag with them


----------



## Less Stress (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks to all who have replied.
We are going to go back again this Saturday and walk through the area again to see if we can find this deer...... or its carcass.....


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

It may have survived those Wounds - or went into the Swamp and died.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Or you can even use his tag and tag the deer


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Yes you could, but be careful doing that, remember you have to have the deer checked in by the day after its killed.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

I would say it would be the after found 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

We hunted B6 today. Walked over lots of ground. Did not come across anything that would indicate a dead deer anywhere. Pretty much hunted the whole swamp edge from North Park Ext.(swamp area before you get to ranger station) to about where you guys would have parked at B4. That whole block is pretty thick. Willing to bet that deer headed into the swamp or some ragweed somewhere. Possibility that somebody could find him during the muzzleloader season when things are frozen. If he's hit where you say I'm surprised that you did not catch up to him bedded. Anyhow sorry for the news.... Hope somebody finds him.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

That's some tough luck to hit him twice and still not be able to find him. The next 3 days should be good for finding a deer with all this snow on the ground. If he's down, he will look like a big mound of snow. If he's still moving, you can follow the trail. Good luck with your search!

I got a deer a few weeks ago that was hit by a bowhunter. It had a broadhead lodged in its spine. Must not have hit the spinal cord initially cause it ran off. We found it laying in the yard at my grandma's house, unable to move its back legs. Must have taken some time for the broadhead to work its way into the spinal cord and paralyze it. Just glad we were able to put it out of its misery before the coyotes got to it, and for all the meat!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I've found em like that. They end up getting an infection that penetrates to the spinal cord and ultimately ends up paralyzing them , and killing them.,
Pretty sad finding em that way.


----------



## Less Stress (Oct 31, 2008)

I am guessing this deer is still alive. Based on everything I have read versus the blood spatter we were trailing, and after further discussion with my young son, I am thinking it was hit in the rear leg on the first shot, and possibly missed on the second shot.

So if anyone finds a gimpy 10 point and is able to harvest him, send us a picture. We would be thankful.


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

I lost a nice buck one year that I shot a bit back with my bow, found it 2 weeks later, called the game warden & he came to the farm, let me use my tag & check in the buck. He was really cool about it & I felt way better after finding it & getting to keep the rack.


----------



## Less Stress (Oct 31, 2008)

I am sure that made you feel better...... we have gone back twice to look, with no success........

My son is now convinced that this buck is alive...... just has a bad front leg......


----------

